# What is the best site to get a FREE email address?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What is the best site to get a free email address? I am thinking about hotmail? There seem to be soooo many. Do most limit file sizes that can be sent?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well what are your objectives? Relative anonymoty? Storage space? Particular features?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hotmail is good if you like Span and want only 1 meg per email. But that is a problem with all free emails. I no longer use one, but my wife like Yahoo!, but then you are still limited by 10 megs of total space and 1.5 megs per email.

From what I've seen is that they are all the same now. You like Indians, get a free MLB Indians account. You like beer? Get a free Budweiser account. How about a Catholic account?. Don't want people to know who you are? Try Hushmail which would make Rage happy. Show the love of your favorite city with LA.com free email. And of course there is the wonderful thesundevils.com Arizona State free email. Its just too much fun. :eek2:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've always liked Yahoo for their free services, and most of the spam you will get is sent directly to the bulk mail folder. Yahoo by Phone was a great feature when it was for free, but then when they started to charge thats when I left Yahoo for a lot of things, including e-mail, all I use now is my Earthlink account.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah, all the Hotmail users I know get spammed to death.

I use Excite, it seems pretty good at filtering out spam. And you can set it up to check your pop mail, too.

Matt


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I make a lot of purchases from merchants on-line sites. Most of these ask for an e-mail address. I use a Yahoo free account strictly for that purpose so I don't have to give any merchants my main e-mail address. These on-line retailers do a tremendous amount of address swapping. I usually go to Yahoo once each day and, although I occasionally get a legitimate message, most are spam. Today is a good example. I cleared my Yahoo in box yesterday evening but, whan I checked again about 2PM today I had 111 messages (a new record for me). Every one was spam. I have tried the various methods that Yahoo advocates for getting rid of spam before it shows in my inbox but nothing seems to work. I really don't mind because it takes me only a moment (or 3 today) to delete all messages. I never click on one to read it unless the "from" column is from a company that I am doing business with at the time. Having said all of that, I think that Yahoo is a viable service for those looking for a free web based e-mail account. I also recommend Netscape and Excite.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice thing about a free account like yahoo is that you can ditch it when the spam overloads it. Yahoo has done a good job eliminating spam (goes to bulk, might check that you have that turned on).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you already have an email address, we can give you a FREE DBSTalk.COM address which will forward all your mail to your existing account. 

Contact Chris Blount for more information.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks Mike, my Spamguard was turned off (as Roberto DeVicenzo once said, "what a stupid I am").

I should now start seeing a big drop in the number of messages that i receive. As I indicated, I don't consider it a major problem but, obviously, the world is a better place with less spam.


----------

